# Stella's sister got killed today...only 10 months old



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My dog's sister, who does not live with us, got hit by a car and died today. Don't really know the details but I am heartbroken for her owner. We have met up a few times with the dogs and were planning on trying to get them together next week. Such a shame.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

How very sad! Such a horrible way to go. 

RIP Stella's sister


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

How sad. I'm so sorry.____________
Sue


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I hope they can recover from this and remember the happiness they had for a few short months.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Still hard to believe Stella's sister, Eva, is gone. I spoke to her "mommy"last night. Eva somehow slipped her harness, and decided to play the "come chase me game". Tragically, she ran across a busy road and when she turned around to come back, she got hit by a car. My heart aches for her "mommy" who witnessed the whole awful accident. She asked if she would be able to see Stella this week....of course I will drive Stella up to see her. It is weird perhaps, but both of us felt an odd connection between the 2 dogs. I just hope that seeing Stella will help her feel a little tiny bit better.


----------

